# Klar wie Kloßbrühe



## mustang72

Ich glaub ich bin im English only Forum in ein Fettnaepfchen getreten weil ich "Klar wie Klosbruehe" mit "clear as mud" uebersetzt habe. Nun bin ich selbst im Deutschen unsicher.

"Klar wie Klosbruehe" heisst fuer mich etwa "Sicher hab ich verstanden, was denkst du denn?" oder "Das versteht doch jeder". Vom Gefuehl her (leider nicht Erfahrung) ist die Klosbruehe aber nicht klar und daher kommt der ironische Unterton. Oder ist die Klosbruehe eben doch klar? Dann verstehe ich aber nicht ganz wieso da man dann nicht einfach "Klar wie Wasser" sagt. Ich hoffe es ist _klar_ worauf ich hinaus will. Kennt jemand den Hintergrund dieses Spruches?


----------



## kt_81

Doch, sie ist klar. Nahezu wie Wasser, nur halt höchstens in etwas anderer Farbe.  Das ist ja der Witz, dass da sonst nichts drin ist. Sprich, "da ist sonst nichts Kompliziertes dabei".


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Ich sehe das etwas anders. Klossbrühe ist doch trübe und zwar ziemlich!

Für mich hat der Spruch demnach eine ironische Bedeutung!
Die Sache ist dir 100% klar und weil sie eben so klar und gewiss ist, hat der Satz diesen ironischen Unterton.


----------



## Bahiano

mustang72 said:


> Ich glaub ich bin im English only Forum in ein Fettnaepfchen getreten weil ich "Klar wie Klosbruehe" mit "clear as mud" uebersetzt habe. Nun bin ich selbst im Deutschen unsicher.
> 
> "Klar wie Klosbruehe" heisst fuer mich etwa "Sicher hab ich verstanden, was denkst du denn?" oder "Das versteht doch jeder". Vom Gefuehl her (leider nicht Erfahrung) ist die Klosbruehe aber nicht klar und daher kommt der ironische Unterton. Oder ist die Klosbruehe eben doch klar? Dann verstehe ich aber nicht ganz wieso da man dann nicht einfach "Klar wie Wasser" sagt. Ich hoffe es ist _klar_ worauf ich hinaus will. Kennt jemand den Hintergrund dieses Spruches?


 
Na,
zum einen ist Klosbrühe schon ziemlich klar - im Vergleich zu Tomatencremesuppe oder Erbseneintopf... 

zum anderen kommt hier aber auch ein lyrisches bzw. stilistisches Mittel zum Tragen: der Stabreim (Alliteration)

*KL*ar wie *KL*osbrühe

Alles klar?


----------



## mustang72

Mit den ersten paar Antworten sehe ich aber grad ein Deutsch-Schweizerisches Gefaelle. Kommt wohl daher, dass die Klosbrueh bei uns eigentlich nicht bekannt ist und wir dem vom Gefuehl her eine andere Bedeutung/Interpretation zumessen.


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Ich denk schon nur die (Fleisch-)klosse in der Suppe machen sie undurchsichtig.

OK, ich gebe zu, ich hatte noch nie Klossbrühe oder -suppe 
Eine klare Suppe ist für mich reine Bouillon.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es heißt "Kloßbrühe". Das war bisher für mich so klar wie Kloßbrühe. 

Wenn aber "Klosbrühe" richtig sein sollte, hat es nichts mit Klößen zu tun.

Das Sprichwort sagt:
Ein Sonntag ohne Thüringer Klö*ß*e
verlöre viel von seiner Größe.

Ich habe oft welche gemacht, die Kloßbrühe ist trüber als klares Wasser.
Wenn man die Klöße versehentlich kocht, statt sie zu brühen, wird sie sehr trüb.

Aber ist Kloßbrühe wirklich Kloßbrühe - oder vielleicht etwas aus einer anderen Sprache, was nur so ähnlich klingt?

Beispiel: 





> Der Jiddische Ausdruck _hech supha_ bedeutet _wie eine Windsbraut_, d.h. _wie ein Sturm_. Möglicherweise wurde das Jiddische lediglich falsch verstanden und verballhornt und wurde so zu _Hechtsuppe_.


 (http://www.ceryx.de/sprache/wd_ziehtwiehechtsuppe.htm)


----------



## Kajjo

Die Redensart "Klar wie Kloßbrühe" ist natürlich scherzhaft gemeint. Kloßbrühe ist trübe.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wenn man die Klöße versehentlich kocht, statt sie zu brühen, wird sie sehr trüb.


Das erkläre bitte mal genauer! Brühen bedeutet in kochendes Wasser geben oder mit kochendem Wasser übergießen. Wenn _brühen_ bei Euch nichts mit _kochen_ zu tun hat, dann ist das sehr regional oder einfach falsch verwendet.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Man kocht die Klöße nicht.

Brühen heißt bei Klößen: Man bereitet kochenden dünnen Kartoffelbrei. Dieser wird in mehreren Portionen auf ein Gemisch von geriebenen und gepreßten Kartoffeln (Reibicht) und abgesetzter Kartoffelstärke gegossen und untergerührt. Dieser Prozess heißt "brühen". Anschließend werden die Klöße geformt, dabei werden Semmelbröseln (regional für gebratene Semmelwürfel) hineingegeben. Die Klöße werden in heißes, aber nicht kochendes Wasser gegeben und ziehen lassen. Den Prozess nennt man "ziehen". Wenn die Klöße fertig sind, steigen sie nach oben. 

Wenn man die Klöße zu wenig brüht (der Kartoffelbrei zu kalt ist oder das Verhältnis Reibicht, Stärke, Kartoffelbrei nicht stimmt oder zu viel Restwasser in den geriebenen Kartoffeln ist) entsteht statt Kloßteig Matsch.

Kochrezepte sind fast immer regional und haben dabei entsprechende regionale Begriffe. 

Für den Begriff "Kloßbrühe" nehme ich aber an, dass die Kloßbrühe im Sprichwort nichts mit den beschriebenen Klößen zu tun hat. Ich habe aber leider noch nichts über die Herkunft gefunden.

Eine Regel gibt es: Wenn in einem Sprichwort etwas vorkommt, das mit den tatsächlichen Vorstellungen über den Begriff nichts zu tun hat, stammt er meist aus einer anderen Sprache. Beispiele: Schmiere stehen für ausspähen, Moos oder Kies für Geld und viele viele mehr.

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Brühen heißt bei Klößen: Man bereitet kochenden dünnen Kartoffelbrei. Dieser wird in mehreren Portionen auf ein Gemisch von geriebenen und gepreßten Kartoffeln (Reibicht) und abgesetzter Kartoffelstärke gegossen und untergerührt. Dieser Prozess heißt "brühen".


Danke für die detaillierte Erklärung. Es bleibt zu ergänzen, daß diese Verwendung von "brühen" nicht hochdeutsch ist, sondern offensichtlich Eure regionale (oder gar nur familiäre) Terminologie.

Die standardsprachliche Bedeutung hat grundsätzlich mit _kochendem Wasser_ zu tun. Siehe DWDS.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Für mich ist Kloßbrühe keineswegs klar. Machen wir uns doch mal lieber Gedanken über eine gute englische Übersetzung, da Mustang womöglich die falsche Übersetzung genommen hat. Kann man nicht eigentlich alles Mögliche nach "as sure as ..." verwenden? Da gibt es "eggs (is eggs)", "fate", "shit", "the sun" usw.

Was denken unsere englischen Muttersprachler?


----------



## elroy

Ich würde es mit "crystal clear" übersetzen.


----------



## DonManuel_CH

*As sure as eggs is eggs*

Wie wäre es damit?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Danke für die detaillierte Erklärung. Es bleibt zu ergänzen, daß diese Verwendung von "brühen" nicht hochdeutsch ist, sondern offensichtlich Eure regionale (oder gar nur familiäre) Terminologie.
> 
> Die standardsprachliche Bedeutung hat grundsätzlich mit _kochendem Wasser_ zu tun. Siehe DWDS.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Nach DWDS hat "Brühen" zwei Bedeutungen: _



etw. mit kochendem Wasser übergießen, in kochendes Wasser schütten.

Click to expand...

_ 
In beiden Fällen kocht das Wasser dann nicht mehr. 

Der erste Fall ist bei den Klößen etwas abgewandelt, es ist nicht kochendes Wasser, sondern kochender Kartoffelbrei. Im Fall von Klößen ist es ganz bestimmt regionalspachlich, das habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben. Wo man keine Klöße macht, gibt es keine Notwendigkeit für eine Bezeichnung.

Im zweiten Fall geht es darum, etwas in kochendes Wasser zu schütten, im Falle von Klößen werden die fertig geformten Klöße in kochendes Wasser gelegt - dass natürlich aufhört zu kochen.

---

Ich habe (bei einer Geburtstagsparty eines Freundes) eine kleine Umfrage gemacht über die Bedeutung des Sprichworts. Zwei meiner Freunde meinen, es bedeute, es sei etwas völlig unklar. (Wie "im Trüben".) Die anderen meinen, es bedeute, dass etwas völlig klar sei, kristallklar. Ich neige zur letzten Auffassung. Die erste Auffassung lässt sich mit der durch Kochen trüben Kloßbrühe erklären, die zweite nicht.

Es gibt die Abwandlung: Es ist klar wie klare Kloßbrühe. Viel hilft das nicht. Außerdem zerstört es den Wohlklang des Sprichworts.

Gibt es irgendwo Material über die Herkunft des Sprichworts?

Ist "Kloßbrühe" = "Brühe von Klößen" wirklich die Herkunft oder ist es "Volksetymologie"?

Welche der Bedeutungen hat "clear as mud"?


----------



## mustang72

Hutschi said:


> ... Welche der Bedeutungen hat "clear as mud"?


Dazu werde ich im English Only dann mal nachfragen. Offensichtlich scheint es aber, dass jemandem etwas unkar ist im Gegensatz zum "Klar wie Klosbruehe" und man das daher nicht gleichstellen darf. Ich suche nun aber auch nicht eine Uebersetzung fuer "Klar wie Klosbruehe".

Mir war beim Gedanken darueber ploetzlich nicht _klar_ was andere damit meinen im Deutschen. Und so was ich hier lese bin ich was die Herkunft anbelangt nicht bestaetigt aber die Meinung ist wohl einstimmig, dass jemandem etwas klar ist und das leicht ironisch.


----------



## Nanexa

Ich zitiere auch dem Buch : 
*Lexikon der populären Sprachirrtümer*
_Missverständnisse, Denkfehler und Vorurteile von Altbier bis Zyniker_
von W.Krämer und W.Sauer

-"Klar wie Kloßbrühe":
..Kloßbrühe in dem Spruch "Klar wie Kloßbrühe" hat mit Klößen oder Klopsen nichts zu tun. Diese Kloßbrühe ist eigentlich eine "Klosterbrühe". Die Klosterbrühe hatte früher durchsichtig und klar zu sein (vermutlich um der Völlerei vorzubeugen); mit der Brühe, die man beim Zubereiten von Klößen erhält, ist sie nicht verwandt. -  Zitatende


Demnach ist der Ausspruch auch nicht ironisch gemeint, sondern meint dass etwas so klar ist, dass es keine Zweifel gibt.

Viele Grüße
Nanexa


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Nanexa, danke sehr für diese überzeugende Erklärung. Ich hatte es (aus Analogie zu anderen Sprichwörtern) vermutet, dass es nichts mit Klößen oder Klopsen zu tun hat. Demnach wäre auch die Schreibweise "Klosbrühe" ursprünglich richtig und "Kloßbrühe" ist eine volksetymologische Umdeutung.


----------



## mustang72

Da frage ich mich nu "Was ist eine Klosterbruehe?" und google gibt mir 0 Antworten zurueck!  Spinnt mein Google?


----------



## Aurin

Wahrscheinlich, denn ich bekomme 8 Antworten. 
Z.B. in der Abtei Marienstatt gibt es:
Klare Klosterbrühe mit Knoblauch & Broteinlage für 3,50€
Dass es nicht mehr Antworten gibt, liegt wohl daran, dass heutzutage in Klostern auch nicht mehr soooo spartanisch gelebt wird.


----------



## Aurin

Zu Klosbrühe bietet Google 4800 Antworten an.


----------



## gaer

mustang72 said:


> Da frage ich mich nu "Was ist eine Klosterbruehe?" und google gibt mir 0 Antworten zurueck!  Spinnt mein Google?


You are searching for too many words. Search for "Klosterbrühe".

It's very rare online:

Klare Klosterbrühe 3,50 € 
mit Knoblauch & Broteinlage 

source

I have NO what "Klosterbrühe" looks like or tastes like. 

But the meaning of "Klar wie Klosbrühe/Kloßbrühe" appears to be, as Elroy suggested, "crystal clear".

The main disagreement seems to be about what it "used" to mean. Some sources say that it once meant "clear as mud".

However, Nanexa's information seems to refute that.

By the way:

Results 1 - 10 of about 15,700 for "Klar wie Kloßbrühe".
Results 1 - 10 of about 4,010 for "Klar wie Klosbrühe". 
Your search - "Klar wie Klosterbrühe" - did not match any documents.

Would you "natives" agree that "Kloßbrühe" is the most common form, right or wrong?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Would you "natives" agree that "Kloßbrühe" is the most common form, right or wrong?


 
Definitely. I have never seen or used another spelling. The background is quite interesting, though. By ther way, I asked my granddad today what he understands by "klar wie Kloßbrühe," but he couldn't say it for sure either when I offered him two answers:
1.) it's absolutely clear, why are you telling me at all?
2.) I have understood nothing, sorry, try it again

I think it can mean both, depending on the context (?), because I'm not so sure myself anymore after all.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Definitely. I have never seen or used another spelling. The background is quite interesting, though. By ther way, I asked my granddad today what he understands by "klar wie Kloßbrühe," but he couldn't say it for sure either when I offered him two answers:
> 1.) it's absolutely clear, why are you telling me at all?
> 2.) I have understood nothing, sorry, try it again
> 
> I think it can mean both, depending on the context (?), because I'm not so sure myself anymore after all.


In the past the saying MAY have meant the opposite of what it means today, at least in some places. I have no way of checking, but I've read that in at least two places.

It seems fairly clear that the meaning is "clear" today though, right?

Gaer


----------



## mustang72

gaer said:


> You are searching for too many words. Search for "Klosterbrühe".


No I don't. I said to myself a whole sentence but of course I didn't search for that. However, I got zip at google.


			
				gaer said:
			
		

> ...  Some sources say that it once meant "clear as mud".


That's what I thought too but people didn't understood my ironical comment in a thread in the English Only forum. And then I wasn't sure myself about the meaning and specially the source in German. As it seems here I'm not the only one.


----------



## gaer

mustang72 said:


> No I don't. I said to myself a whole sentence but of course I didn't search for that. However, I got zip at google.


It could be your language setting. Mine is for English. Why should that make a difference when searching for a German word? It shouldn't. But sometimes it does. Weird!


> That's what I thought too but people didn't understood my ironical comment in a thread in the English Only forum. And then I wasn't sure myself about the meaning and specially the source in German. As it seems here I'm not the only one.


[/QUOTE]
Well, shame on you. You should come HERE, where all the really intelligent people are. 

I'll bet that people thought you did not understand "clear as mud" and "crystal clear". They probably had no idea that the real question is about the meaning in German, not the translation!

Gaer


----------



## mustang72

gaer said:


> ...  Well, shame on you. You should come HERE, where all the really intelligent people are.


That was here, just another subforum but I can't enter the link yet.


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> ...
> 
> By the way:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 15,700 for "Klar wie Kloßbrühe".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 4,010 for "Klar wie Klosbrühe".
> Your search - "Klar wie Klosterbrühe" - did not match any documents.
> 
> Would you "natives" agree that "Kloßbrühe" is the most common form, right or wrong?
> 
> Gaer


 
Right. The most of the natives do not know about the relation of the proverb to the word "Klosterbrühe" anymore. 
I suppose, even "Klosbrühe" is a kind of misspelling of "Kloß" rather than original etymology in the most of the cases. Folk etymology is a mighty instrument for language development. So it became sometimes the meaning "Clear as mud" in the end - not in the beginning, as some supposed. Interesting.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Right. The most of the natives do not know about the relation of the proverb to the word "Klosterbrühe" anymore.
> I suppose, even "Klosbrühe" is a kind of misspelling of "Kloß" rather than original etymology in the most of the cases. Folk etymology is a mighty instrument for language development. So it became sometimes the meaning "Clear as mud" in the end - not in the beginning, as some supposed. Interesting.


Actually "in the end" the meaning seems to be "crystal clear", I thought. The question is whether or not it meant "clear as mud" in the past.

Or have I reversed it? It's not a saying I recall seeing from my friends!

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

http://woerterbuch.reverso.net/deutsch-englisch/Klo%C3%9Fbr%C3%BChe
 
Klar wie Kloßbrühe:
 
(völlig klar) as clear as day
 
Ironisch: (unklar)as clear as mud


----------



## Aurin

http://www.toffi.net/kiss/kunst/k_092.htm

Was ist "klar wie Kloßbrühe"?
Dieser Kloß ist k e i n Kartoffelkloß!
Es ist überhaupt kein Kloß in der Brühe. Der Ausspruch kommt her von der K l o s t e r brühe, die so klar und dünn war, dass man durch sie leicht hindurch sehen konnte, ähnlich wie man einen einfachen Sachverhalt leicht verstehen kann.


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> http://woerterbuch.reverso.net/deutsch-englisch/Klo%C3%9Fbr%C3%BChe
> 
> Klar wie Kloßbrühe:
> 
> (völlig klar) as clear as day
> 
> Ironisch: (unklar)as clear as mud


The ironic meaning does not add to the meaning.


> We can use "crystal clear" in exactly the same way.
> 
> Do you understand it now?
> 
> Oh sure… crystal clear…  <rolling eyes>
> 
> Meaning: It's not at all clear. I'm just as confused as I was before, or perhaps more so.
> 
> But I think this usage is less common in English, since anything can be made sarcastic or ironic through tone of voice and gestures.
> 
> If "klar wie Kloßbrühe" really has both those meaning, without clear gestures to make the irony clear, then it's different.
> 
> Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Gear,

"Klar wie Kloßbrühe" means "kristallklar". But some people who do not know it, try to find the meaning from what they think "Kloßbrühe" looks like - and they want to say: it is not clear at all. In this case it is not ironically, but private language change. 

I avoid to use "clear as mud" because I do not know exactly what it means. 

If you translate properly "Klar wie Kloßbrühe" as "clear as mud" then "clear as mud" means "cristal clear" - or this translation is wrong - even if some dictionaries show it.

The original proverb is not used ironically by default. If you use it ironically, than as you said: Oh sure… crystal clear… <rolling eyes> "Natürlich: klar wie Kloßbrühe" - <rolling eyes>.


----------



## Acrolect

In which contexts would you use _klar wie Kloßbrühe_ (BTW, I know the expression, but I would never use it myself)? Would you use it just as an intensifier of _klar_? Or would you preferably use it if there is some doubt about your understanding (i.e. when someone is asking, "Ist das jetzt klar?")?

I was just wondering whether the reference to alliteration made above is not the one that is most relevant. Historically, there may be some connection between _Klostersuppe_ and this phrase (even though I tend to associate _Klostersuppe _with a thin soup rather than with a clear soup, possibly with milk or flour as ingredients), but today it may be the alliteration that keeps the phrase in use without the semantics having become oblique (even the folk etymological reinterpretation).

_Kristallklar - _I would use this word only in connection with sense perception _(kristallklares Wasser, kristallklarer Empfang_)_,_ but not with understanding (?_kristallklarer Aufbau eines Texts, ?kristallklare Aussage_)


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Hi, Gear,
> 
> "Klar wie Kloßbrühe" means "kristallklar".


 
Since when is "kristallklar" a German word? I guess the correct intensifier of "klar" is "sonnenklar." I'd rather say that "kristallklar" is an anglicism.


----------



## dd6kt

'kristallklare Aussage' halte ich durchaus für verwendbar. 

Zur Brühe:

Ich vermute, das hier auch nicht alle 'natives' genau dieselbe Intention in dieses Idiom interpretieren. Zwar meinen alle dieselbe Richtung, aber mit leichten Nuancen in der Verwendung und der Bedeutung.

Im 'gesprochenen' Alltag habe ich es auch im Sinne von 'Ich stimme zu, ohne das weiter zu prüfen, da es auf den ersten Blick offensichtlich erscheint'. Allerdings haben nun auch meine Bekannten (fast) alle eine etwas andere Auffassung.

Ob das nun von Fleischklössen, Kartoffelklössen oder Klöstern kommt, ist doch eigentlich egal, wenn wir uns offensichtlich nicht einmal bei der Bedeutung völlig einig sind. Der Spielraum, der hier offensichtlich in der Interpretation steckt lässt mich das Idiom in Zukunft nicht, oder wenn, dann mit großer Vorsicht verwenden.


----------



## dd6kt

Ich halte kristallklar durchaus für ein deutsches Wort. 

'Sonnenklar' hingegen kommt in meinem Sprachgebrauch praktisch nicht vor und ich sehe an der Sonne auch nichts klares.
Das scheint mir lokal deutlichen Schwankungen unterworfen.

Da ja google gerade 'in' ist : 
sonnenklar : 1020.000 
sonnenklar -TV : 169000 (das Reiseportal scheint hier dominierend zu sein)
kristallklar : 352000

alle kennen google, aber google kennt nicht alles ...

Einen Anglizismus kann ich hier nicht erkennen. Und 'korrekt' ist sprachlich relativ...


----------



## Bahiano

Whodunit said:


> Since when is "kristallklar" a German word? I guess the correct intensifier of "klar" is "sonnenklar." I'd rather say that "kristallklar" is an anglicism.


_Kristallklar_ wird eher für Dinge (vornehmlich Flüssigkeiten) verwendet, während _sonnenklar_ eher im Sinne von logisch, verständlich, etc. verwendet wird.


----------



## Whodunit

Bahiano said:


> _Kristallklar_ wird eher für Dinge (vornehmlich Flüssigkeiten) verwendet, während _sonnenklar_ eher im Sinne von logisch, verständlich, etc. verwendet wird.


 
Haha, worum geht es denn in diesem Thread? Ich hoffe, dass wir uns nicht die ganze Zeit über Flüssigkeiten, die eventuell klar sind, wundern. Es geht um die Bedeutung des Verstandenhabens: Ah, das ist klar wie Kloßbrühe! Ich verwende hier lieber "Das ist sonnenklar" als "kristallklar". Um etwas anderes geht es doch in diesem Thread hoffentlich nicht, oder?


----------



## Bahiano

Whodunit said:


> Ich verwende hier lieber "Das ist sonnenklar" als "kristallklar".


Da sind wir ja dann einer Meinung  
Nur, wenn jemand behauptet, krisstallklar sei kein deutsches Wort, dann muss man dazu Stellung nehmen dürfen.


----------



## Whodunit

Bahiano said:


> Da sind wir ja dann einer Meinung
> Nur, wenn jemand behauptet, krisstallklar sei kein deutsches Wort, dann muss man dazu Stellung nehmen dürfen.


 
Gut, ich habe mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt. In der Bedeutung "alles ist klar" ist es kein deutsches Wort.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Hi, Gear,
> 
> "Klar wie Kloßbrühe" means "kristallklar". But some people who do not know it, try to find the meaning from what they think "Kloßbrühe" looks like - and they want to say: it is not clear at all. In this case it is not ironically, but private language change.


Let's forget about "Kloßbrühe" for a moment. I'll let those of you who use this word decide what it means.

crystal clear=sonnenklar=perfectly clear

Forget what I said about irony, please. This is the meaning that you want to remember.

If something is confusing, you say: "That's as clear as mud." This means, simply, that something is NOT clear at all.


> I avoid to use "clear as mud" because I do not know exactly what it means.


Well, now you do. It is the opposite of "sonnenklar". 

For instance, the meaning of "klar wie Kloßbrühe" is "clear as mud" to me at this point. By that I mean that so many people have given so many opinions that I no longer have any confidence that I understand the phrase. I will avoid it in the future, and if anyone uses it, I will probably ask: "Do you mean 'clear' or 'unclear'? 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Noch ein Hinweis:

"Klosbrühe" mit "s" steht zum Beispiel in *Coriolanus: Webster's German Thesaurus Edition* 

http://books.google.com/books?vid=ISBN049725848X&id=XMPeYh2tYTMC&pg=PA144&lpg=PA144&ots=rPhXjze1BW&dq=Klosbr%C3%BChe&sig=RFVR4MzCSwGJv8HQbCLGwqPjN3w

(Auf der Seite unten)



> evident: offensichtlich, klar, gläsern, das ist klar wie Klosbrühe, evident, ersichtlich, erkennbar. ...


 

*English/German Dictionary of Idioms: Supplement to the German-English Dictionary of Idioms By Hans Schemann, Paul Knight*

gibt als englische Bedeutung: 



> to be as plane as a pikestaff/the nose on your face/day


Quelle: http://books.google.com/books?vid=I...&dq=Kloßbrühe&sig=zOzf8M-9-bku2ausCsS4aa7Pj2w



*Handbuch der Phraseologie. By Harald Burger, Ambros Sialm:*
http://books.google.com/books?vid=I...&dq=Kloßbrühe&sig=qiSU4pUsAQVoYn599QBvnCCBOY8

Das Handbuch weist auf den Variantenreichtum hin:

Klar wie Kristall, klar wie Kloßbrühe, klar wie dicke Tinte, klar wie Schuhwichse, usw. Die Varianten seien danach ironische Umkehrungen der Ausgangsformen, insbesondere in der saloppen Umgangssprache. Die Formen seien auf Witz und Groteske aufgebaut.

(Man sieht das ja an "Klosterbrühe"->"Klosbrühe"->"Kloßbrühe". "Klar wie Kloßbrühe" wirkt grotesk und wird teilweise nicht mehr verstanden.)

PS:
Ich habe viel Literatur durchgesehen. Es bedeutet überall: "völlig klar!" - Die Bedeutung "unklar" habe ich nur hier im Forum gefunden und bei Leuten, die das Sprichwort nicht kannten und neu gedeutet haben.

In "*Deutsch als Fremdsprache*" (Johann Gottfried Herder-Institut, Karl-Marx-Universität Leipzig Herder-Institut) heißt es ebenfalls "Völlig klar, selbstverständlich".
Quelle: http://books.google.com/books?vid=OCLC01566337&id=G54VAAAAIAAJ&q=Kloßbrühe&dq=Kloßbrühe&pgis=1


----------



## Hutschi

Noch ein wichtiger Hinweis (für englische Übersetzungen):

Wenn ich sage: "Klar wie Klosbrühe" bedeutet es, dass es offensichtlich ist und dass es mir selber sonnenklar ist - ohne jeden Angriff. A: Verstehst Du das? B: Na klar doch. Ist ja klar wie Klosbrühe.

Kontrast:
"Das sieht doch ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock!" bedeutet dagegen: "Wann begreifst Du das endlich? Das ist doch sonnenklar!"


----------



## Whodunit

Die gebräuchlichste Übersetzung ins Englische wäre somit "That's crystal clear (to me)."


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Die gebräuchlichste Übersetzung ins Englische wäre somit "That's crystal clear (to me)."


I would agree.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Noch ein wichtiger Hinweis (für englische Übersetzungen):
> 
> Wenn ich sage: "Klar wie Klosbrühe" bedeutet es, dass es offensichtlich ist und dass es mir selber sonnenklar ist - ohne jeden Angriff. A: Verstehst Du das? B: Na klar doch. Ist ja klar wie Klosbrühe.
> 
> Kontrast:
> "Das sieht doch ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock!" bedeutet dagegen: "Wann begreifst Du das endlich? Das ist doch sonnenklar!"


Probably "as clear as day" would be best there.


----------



## Hutschi

Nebenbei: Durch einen anderen Artikel wurde ich darauf aufmerksam, dass die Schreibweise in der Schweiz "Klossbrühe" ist, statt "Kloßbrühe".

Ist das Sprichwort auch in der Schweiz üblich?


----------



## Kurtchen

My _Duden_ has only _Kloßbrühe_, strangely enough.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, wie wird es heute verstanden? Hat sich das in der Zwischenzeit weiter geändert?
Ich verstehe es als "vollkommen klar". Die Bedeutung "unklar" hatte ich gar nicht gekannt. Ist sie wieder verschwunden oder heute stärker verbreitet?

- Egal ob etymologische (Klosbrühe) oder volksetymologische (Kloßbrühe) Schreibweise. -


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne nur die Schreibweise "Kloßbrühe".

"Klar wie Kloßbrühe" bedeutet "völlig klar". Die gegensätzliche Bedeutung ist keine Option bei diesem Sprichwort.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe das auch so. 
Ich war über die andere Möglichkeit sehr verwundert.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich kannte früher auch nur die Bedeutung „sonnenklar“. Später hieß es dann irgendwo mal „Nein nein, Kloßbrühe ist doch gar nicht klar! ›Klar wie Kloßbrühe‹ bedeutet ›gar nicht klar‹!“ Ergo: Dieses Sprichwort ist keine Option mehr  Zumindest für mich nicht. Hört sich durch die Alliteration auch ziemlich infantil an  Also, als Kind hab ich das vielleicht mal gesagt, später bestimmt nicht mehr.

Kleiner Scherz. Wer es verwenden will, soll es verwenden. Wer es nicht verwenden will, der verwendet es eben nicht.


----------

